# Reputation Points



## Lisar (Dec 8, 2008)

What is the reputation points for? I was just curious. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## sattie (Dec 8, 2008)

Karma points, you get them when someone agrees or likes what you posted.  I'm sure the mods will fill you in further about the karma system.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it is a lovely way to show appreciation and acknowledgement for those who have posted something helpful or meaningful to someone else.


----------



## GB (Dec 8, 2008)

Just to add to what Sattie and Susan have said, the points themselves do not do anything.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2008)

They are just a way to pat someone on the back for a posting that you like or agree with.   They make people feel good!


----------



## Lisar (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh okay. How do you know when someone has given you points? Or who gave them to you. 

Thanks yall


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2008)

Click on the User CP button on top of this page and it will take you to another page that will show you your karma points.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 18, 2008)

I could not give someone karma points a second time to someone--the program would not let me. Is that true or is it a matter of time that needs to pass?
Thanks, Pie Susan


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

You have to spread it around Susan.  I think you have to do like 10 other people before giving the same person karma again.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

The system wants you to "spread the karma around", so you have to give karma to other people first (I think it was/is five) before you can give it to the same person.  Mods, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, what Sattie said!


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, what Sattie said!


 
I think you are right actually!  Anyhow... all I know is that I need to take note of Pdswife prowress on giving karma!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

Giving is fun!

Hi Sattie!!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi girlie!!!  {{{{{pdswife}}}}}


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

OH.. is it true that you get a SHAM-WOW for every 20,000 karma points that you have???


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

a SHAM-WOW????


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 18, 2008)

You mean you haven't seen the constant commercials on certain tv channels for "Sham-Wow"?  The guy who does them is so whacky, they're actually a commercial I don't mind seeing/hearing it's so funny.  It's for a German-made synthetic "chamois"-type cleaning/drying cloth.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

oh!  lol!  What's his name..Billy something..he's got such energy.   

: )


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2008)

No, Billy didn't do this one, but this guy could probably out energy even good old Billy!

Sattie, I think you are on to something though.  Hey Mods, there should be SOME reward for all those points!  Can you program some bells and whistles to go off when you reach a certain total?  LOL!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

well...lol... I know I"ve seen it...

Maybe I should grab a blanket and sit on the couch all day and try to catch it again. lol!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2008)

Aghhh, I hate that commerical. If the product works as well as he demonstrates, fine, but I don't care for the guy _or_ those people at the sales "tent" saying  scam-wow... or whatever  ;^)
It ranks right up there with all those people screaming *"It's my money and i want it now!"*


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

pacanis said:


> It ranks right up there with all those people screaming *"It's my money and i want it now!"*


 
I HATE that commercial!!!!! That is really bad marketing imo.

pdswife... girl, you probably got enough karma points to wrap the world in sham-wows!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

lol... I think Bucky has more than I do.


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

Bucky has karma???


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

sattie said:


> Bucky has karma???



just ask him..........he's quite modest, too


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 18, 2008)

I just today found all the nice things people have been saying about me!!  I didn't know anything about karma points.  Guess sometimes it pays to read the instructions.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 18, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> You mean you haven't seen the constant commercials on certain tv channels for "Sham-Wow"? The guy who does them is so whacky, they're actually a commercial I don't mind seeing/hearing it's so funny. It's for a German-made synthetic "chamois"-type cleaning/drying cloth.


 
That is the LAST person I would buy something from!!! 
Scrawny, weasly little guy that looks like he wants to do bad things to little children....


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. I have been trying to spread the karma around because people have been so generous to me.


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> I just today found all the nice things people have been saying about me!! I didn't know anything about karma points. Guess sometimes it pays to read the instructions.


 
Better late than never!!!!


----------



## smoke king (Dec 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> OH.. is it true that you get a SHAM-WOW for every 20,000 karma points that you have???



That was my understanding. Hey-its made in Germany....you know the Germans always make good stuff!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 19, 2008)

That's why I find that commercial so funny - because the guy is so whacky & the whole thing is so stupid.  And they have to know that.  It just makes me laugh way more than the ones that are just as stupid but seem to be attempting to be serious.

Besides the "Hey - it's made in Germany. . . you know the Germans always make good stuff", I also love the "If you call in the next 20 minutes, because, you know, we can't do this all day. . . ." they'll send double the order.  LOL!!  I guess I'm too easily amused, but I just find the whole commercial funny.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow.......what a sham.............shameless...........!!!!!!!!


----------

